# perl und locales

## Yonathan

nabend.

es ist mal wieder die leidige lokalisierung... irgendwas passt da immernoch net so, wie das sein soll.

ich habe oft hier im forum gelesen, auch bei wiki das howto beachtet und trotzdem erhalte ich immer wieder im zusammenhang mit perl folgende nachrichten:

```
perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = "DE@euro",

        LC_ALL = "DE@euro",

        LANG = "de"

    are supported and installed on your system.

```

 taucht immer wieder auf.

woran liegt es? was ist zu tun?

die /etc/env.d/02locale schaut folgendermaßen aus:

```
LC_ALL="DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="DE@euro"

LANG="de"

```

lg. yona

----------

## pom

Hi,

einfach ein wenig berichtigen:

```
/etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS=de
```

Gruß

POM

----------

## Yonathan

alles klar. habe ich geändert.

muss ich jetzt noch irgenwas machen? oder neukompilieren o.ä.?

lg. yona

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ist bei mir jetzt auch aufgetreten

```
perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = "",

        LC_ALL = (unset),

        LC_PAPER = "de_DE.utf8",

        LC_ADDRESS = "de_DE.utf8",

        LC_MONETARY = "de_DE.utf8",

        LC_NUMERIC = "C",

        LC_TELEPHONE = "de_DE.utf8",

        LC_MESSAGES = "en_US.utf8",

        LC_IDENTIFICATION = "de_DE.utf8",

        LC_COLLATE = "C",

        LC_MEASUREMENT = "de_DE.utf8",

        LC_CTYPE = "de_DE.utf8",

        LC_TIME = "de_DE.utf8",

        LC_NAME = "de_DE.utf8",

        LANG = "de_DE.utf8"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # locale

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # locale -a

C

de_DE.utf8

POSIX
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

###LANG="de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"  

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"
```

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich liegt es an deiner gesetzten  LC_ALL Variable

Beachte  *Gentoo Linux: Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung wrote:*   

> Warnung: Vom Gebrauch von LC_ALL wird energisch abgeraten, da diese Variable später nicht einfach überschrieben werden kann. Bitte benutzen Sie es nur zum Testen und setzen Sie es niemals in einer Startdatei.

 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Soll das so aussehen

```
LC_ALL=""
```

oder komplett entfernen?

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich sollte für deine Bedürfnisse folgendes in der /etc/env.d/02locale reichen 

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

Beachte das diese Änderungen erst nach einem "env-update" und einem relogin wirksam sind.

----------

